# Softened water ok for bettas?



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a water softener for most if my sinks. One of my sinks does not have softened water, so just wondering if it is ok for me to use water from the softened sinks from now on?


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

My water is kind of soft and it's never been a problem for my betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It is definitely good, Bettas prefer softer, acidic water as per their natural habitat. With softer water also their fins do not curl as much. However, from reading I've done in the past, using the water softeners from the sinks tends to lead for unstable pH conditions so if you want stable water parameters then you should just stick with the harder water, it won't hurt them at all.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe I have seen mentioned that water softeners use some salts to replace the calcium and such that makes the water hard, I would do a little more delving before assuming it's alright. Of course, if one sink has like awful hard well water, but the other have city water that's softer, go for the softer water. But if they're on a water softener, I'd be cautious.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

No, it is not well water, just regular tap water. 
I did a 50% change with Mulans tank today with the water softener, I am doing a 100% tomorrow with the regular hard water, will she be ok?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Use one or the other, don't switch it up all the time, that's the sort of stuff that will eventually wear them out and hurt them. Best to keep the parameters stable and clean with either all soft water or all hard water. If you are going back to the hard water then go for it, just acclimate her well over an hour so she isn't shocked by it and then continue to use the harder water from there on out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The thing I would worry about is the elevated sodium content from the salts used...


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

Some water softeners are sodium and some are potassium. My in laws use sodium.

I think reverse osmosis is also a way of softening water.

I'm using bottled spring water.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Water softeners replace the natural minerals with salts. NO salt is good for Betta. Use the city water side of your tap, exclusively. What is the pH of that water?

RO water (reverse osmosis) eliminates _all_ minerals. Your fish need minerals replaced regularly through water changes. Do not use RO or distilled water. Spring water is fine if you can afford it.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I just use the regular Unsoftened tap water, with prime being dosed every day. It is kind of hard but my bettas can tolerate it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Whats the pH?


----------

